# Dent repairer



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend me a dent repairer in and around the belfast region or a mobile dent repairer?some p***k opened their car door into mine today and has dented my car. cheers andy


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

A chap called Mike (07969021177) is tip top for dent removal, if it can be.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

I got the dent removed yesterday, good job done and he's a top bloke. Cheers for the recomendation


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

What sort ££ he charge, is it per panel or per dent?


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

He charges per panel from what i gathered, not sure of all his prices but i think the price i paid was reasonable. You'd be best giving him a shout for a price.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers matey, will do. thsnks


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

I always use Mike for dents. Always a superb job. Around £45 per panel.


----------

